# Navionics Hotmaps Premium East Chip



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Testing out my new Humminbird 788ci HD DI at Alum Creek (Columbus, OH) the other day. It's going to be a great tool, but I can tell I need to upgrade the contour maps that it comes with (ContourXD). 

Before I order the *Navionics Hotmaps Premium East Chip*, does anyone have a used one (with high def Alum Creek) *that they want to sell*? Maybe you upgraded to Platinum? 

Also, is anyone out there using this chip, thoughts, problems, etc. I really wanted to get the LakeMaster chip, but they don't make one for Ohio yet and not sure when.

Thanks for everyone's input and help.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm curious about the contour xd maps also. I have just the plain 788 ci unit with those maps and haven't had a chance to take it out. Isn't the alum creek map detailed enough? I have a navionics lakes east map on my droid phone and Alum looks pretty detailed on it


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

I just learned something about mine last night where you can look at the detail of the lakes without actually being on that location. 

When you're in the map view, zoom out and use the curser to find the lake you want to see (like walking on a map). Then zoom in and you'll see that with ContourXD it's certainly better than the old 2D maps, but it's nothing like the Hotmaps 1' contour details. I'll try to put up a screen shot later today comparing both. 

It just seems like a real bummer on that wallet that an $800 unit doesn't have enough detail "right out of the box" and better yet, a DVD that teaches you "how to use the thing.....".


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

My wife bought mine as an Xmass gift when Bass Pro had them for $500 but found out later that they were $500 because they were being replaced with the new model which is available with down imaging. I'd like to have the down imaging but can't affors another unit now LOL


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Just learned something else, that it seems like the only lakes in the 1' contours are the HD lakes, of which Ohio only has a few. Alum Creek has the most interest to me but the chip is missing several lakes in Ohio and Michigan I was hoping would be in HD. 

http://www.fugawi.com/web/products/navionics_regions/prem-e6_lakelist_2010.htm

Robert - know what you mean. The down imagining seems really nice, but for $500 wifey meant well and I'd think for $500 your fishing problems should be solved....


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

SeaRayder said:


> Just learned something else, that it seems like the only lakes in the 1' contours are the HD lakes, of which Ohio only has a few. Alum Creek has the most interest to me but the chip is missing several lakes in Ohio and Michigan I was hoping would be in HD.
> 
> http://www.fugawi.com/web/products/navionics_regions/prem-e6_lakelist_2010.htm
> 
> Robert - know what you mean. The down imagining seems really nice, but for $500 wifey meant well and I'd think for $500 your fishing problems should be solved....


This brings up another question I have we have 3 different hotmaps 1. hotmaps 2. hotmaps premium 3. hotmaps platinum ...so whats the difference between them? Do you get the same definition in contour lines?


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

_1. hotmaps 2. hotmaps premium 3. hotmaps platinum ...so whats the difference between them? Do you get the same definition in contour lines? _

My understanding is same definition on contor lines, but unless a map is in HD it looks the same as ContourXD (with 5-10' contour lines instead of 1') and I'm attaching a scan of the brochure from Navionics that came with my fish finder that confirms this. 

Someone please jump in and correct this if my thinking is wrong - THANKS!

(1) *Hotmaps* - is basic, does have some HD, but no updates available
(2) *Hotmaps (Premium)* - Has updates thorough calender year, 1000 HD lakes (only a few in Ohio though)
(3) *Hotmaps (Platinum)* - All the 3D and extra features described in the brochure

But most importantly, the Hotmaps (Platinum) will not work with a 700 Series Humminbird per my owners manual. I think for now I'm going to be thankful for the ContourXD because the HD on Alum is a huge plus for me (but not for $149) and it's missing Salt Fork, Leesville, and Piedmont (muskie lakes for me), and Lake St. Clair in Michigan (bummer). 

Crazy this is so complicated. Reminds me of cable TV shopping


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I assume that none of the contour xd maps are hd maps? Most of the ones I see have either 5 ft. or 10 ft. contour lines.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> I assume that none of the contour xd maps are hd maps? Most of the ones I see have either 5 ft. or 10 ft. contour lines.


Correct from what I've seen as well. The built-in ContourXD has the entire country with 5-10' contour lines and from my understanding this was about as good as it got until around 2005 or so. 

Here's a pic from Navionics Explorer PC package ($19.95) that show Alum Creek in HD and Salt Fork in non-HD. I couldn't show the same lake both ways because once I downloaded the HD version, it apparently overrode the regular version. Sadly, I can't just upload this HD map of Alum Creek to the Humminbird. 

Salt Fork looks exactly the same in this pic as in does on the ContourXD screen. The good thing is you can selectively highlight the depth you want to feature (on mine at least) so it will show everything deeper than (i.e. 14') in white while the shallower areas are light blue. 

Hey - the sun just came out, why am I not on the lake?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

The map on my droid phone looks just like the HD one you posted of Alum and it only cost $14 for the eastern us


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob, i hear your PM and we had this discussion at a recent muskie meeting about the Ipad. The problem with the Ipad is that it's not ready for a marine environment unless it's inside a cabin and some of the guys who have tried say that they are hard to read in bright sun. Also, you lose the fishfinder capability, unless there is a sensor and software coming that i don't know about. 

But its really a shame that you get all those maps for $14, and it's 10X the price for a lesser quality download. LakeMaster Chips seem awesome, but they cost $150 per state and nothing is available for Ohio.


----------



## Larry Carr (Sep 24, 2007)

I used to work for Navionics. Left last year because my job was a victim of a RIF. But if I can answer any questions about any of their products, or of the Lakemaster or Lowrance Insight and Insight HD, let me know. I have used them all during my seminars and in training anglers to sue their plotters.

many of the questions I get via FB, or on web sites ask what is the best. Couple of questions need to be answered first before the mapping can come inot play.
1) What plotter brand, model number and software version is your plotter running?
2) What mapping came supplied with your plotter?
3) Where do you fish, or plan on fishing?
4) What is your budget?

Have those anwers ready and I can probably give you an idea just what digital map will be the best bang for your buck.

Larry Carr


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a Lowrance LCX20 at the helm and a Lowrance LCX18 at the bow... I fish in Ohio: West Branch, Berlin, Mosquito, Alum, Buckeye, Salt Fork, Portage Lakes, parts of Lake Erie.... Chitaqua (NY).... Kerr Lake, Jordan Lake, Lake Norman, Sharron Harris (NC)...

I'm having a hard time finding a card for my units.


----------

